# Proud dad



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Both of my boys connected on sat. My youngest shot his first. A jake. 2 came in, he wacked the one. My oldest son called in his own bird and droped a nice tom, 21lbs. What a great weekend. Unfortunetly dad didn't hear a thing all morning today. Good luck to all


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome! Glad to see some youth enjoying the bounties of natural Ohio.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to your sons, and to you. That's something to be proud of.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

How exicted I would be! My son never wanted to hunt or fish, waiting to see if the grandkids have the desire. Congradulations!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Great job and great birds,congrats


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

their hooked forever, there's two more to carry on the hunting tradition.......... congrats to all..............


----------

